# Canberra - Sibling rivalry 9/12/06



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

A weekend of heat and harsh U.V rays was and has been forecast for Canberra but nothing stops me getting out for a fish especially when my sister Sarah has been asking for a go on the yak, after some calculations regarding time she arrived at my house approximately 7am and we loaded and headed for Lake Burley Griffin's Yarralumla Bay.

Sarah has her full licence so I was able to drive for the first time ( Legally anyway! ) with the yak on the roof, kind of forget its there considering the size of the vessel and the fact it is out of our vision... Felt good being able to have a bit of travel independence so i was in a good mood ( Bit grumpy in the mornings yaking due to lack of sleep ).

Rigged up the yak, plugged in the transducer and carefully aquainted Sarah with the do's & dont's of fishing from a kayak and the Hobie mirage drive system, as a fairly active girl Sarah was in her element even before the lures went in... now to get her into the fish, pakrats in black and green went out for the initial paddle from the Bay towards the peninsula of Black Mountain and a slow troll of no longer than a minute produced my first Redfin of the day, not a bad size Redfin of around 36cm and a healthy specimen to boot.










Sarah was impressed but knew a bit of sibling rivalry would help make a day of it, she took in my advice and interpreted my comments relating to the fishfinder, kept her eye on the rod tip and pulled her first Redfin along the deep ledge of the Peninsula, Sarah was happy even though it was foul hooked ( A fish is a fish, especially from a kayak! ).

Didn't take her long to hook up again with huge schools of small Redfin showing on the sounder, similar fish of about 15cm which completely caned the Killalure engulfing both sets of trebles... Released fish and set off again only to last 60 seconds before Sarah caught another 15cm Redfin ( Could this be the same fish? ), started thinking about asking for my lure back but i could see she was having a ball and enjoying the experience.










I switched over to my red Oargee Plow and the water hit a warm 22 degrees as we trolled close to the bank, Had a conversation with a guy on a tinny about natives who informed me he had extracted a 1.3m Murray Cod a few weeks ago from LBG, pointing yonder we moved on and focused on some structure in about 9m holding a school deep along the bottom... Zzzzzzz, must be a snag... <cue lost lure>.

Rigging up AGAIN this time with a larger Pakrat we headed back along the Peninsula down towards mine and everyone's favourite place Redfin land, the city was in ruins with swan plagues spreading weed and debris making it difficult to get any action on the lures, abandoning the town we troll towards one of the islands sighting boiling Carp schlurping bugs on the surface and many fish on the FF display, water had crept up to 23 degrees and we trolled the perimeter.

Sarah managed a couple more Redfin with her last topping 20cm while i was getting frustrated with the lack of action of my lure and the abundance of weed on my trebles, many a dead retrieve resulted in the clearing of gunk... It was almost time to head in ( Just give me 10 more minutes! ) when i landed my second fish of about 15cm.










Was that you Polar in your jaffa Hobie? Around the side on the Peninsula and close to the Island? ( About 8:30am - 9:00am ), If that was you sorry we didnt get to catch up or meet on the water but im sure we will bump into each other very soon... I have included a paddle chart for the first time so check the location and let me know mate!

A great day on the water with many fish, was a top way to catch up with my little Sister and get some retrospective in life... Turning 30 next week and not looking forward to it, is it all down hill from here guys?










Hope you enjoyed the report! 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

top report derek and lovely to see you looking after the young sister, i love to see woman enjoying sport, its just so much fun and yet so few ladies get involved in it


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Top report Paff and congrats to Sarah - yep that was me - maiden voyage of the Jaffa - the apologies are with me for not wandering over for a "yak" - concentrating on putting the orange beastie through it's paces - will probably be there next Saturday - would like to catch up with you and suss out your sounder setup  as far as going downhill after 30 - no way I'm 42 and have a new lease on life and I have yakkin (oh and the family) to thank for that


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZwvHk8AAD5fgAASQOeMEBAj1IA/79/gMAEyytDUwoJmU/VB6NRo0aBoxMQCGpqeKD1AGgMEGg0ympqfpUzNI/VCBtQAPSBALCY53WqF5auah3fiGWET9khm2y+ONJPYClA0SD0lkR7ywiSzNaaImZ0IYPbEmRyobEP5ndvpca0Wq9ZxshW3Wc6Y43I4XEYwxeoIgH8vjK8zEt3NOmB1VZ0hWGnVE99PPFrNZ60fDwrqgTj+olqOpjq6OVK7d82keWt5Lw3DRASwz3cbNgBTGCADmnjAe93OsqmXKu1vL6OMZlhpDfWCIZFkIlY0+bOWVANEmRyuEkXQuAusrNCT8mt000Gxpgc+axPzlO9I9sOHqy3XQzM2qCWUnptqnBgCkXJr6TcQZxckHyZxmIAu0wsCV1YAojiRHA329mZpVKBsuHZf4u5IpwoSE4XjyeA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report Derek! would have been a nice and hot morning on the water!

I hve seen the picks of the big Cod caught last week, I have them at work so will post therem here, caught off a stink boat, but nice fish and worth showing!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Polar - No problem mate I will be around same area next Saturday so will be on the look out, probably be out solo but if im out with Claire we will bring the GPS mounted similar to the FF so you can get a good look.

Red - Thanks for the tip, will inform you in private on another good location a member of FangACT has pointed out to me...

Ash - Love to see the picture of the Cod, the guy in the background of the first photo with my Sister in it claims the catch... He was in a very small tinny sitting on an esky with a Electric on the back ( Seemed to know his stuff ).


----------



## sair (Dec 10, 2006)

First of all, would like to thank my bro for FINALLY taking me out on Billy. I had the best time in hmmm.... can't remember actually!  Am completely hooked (pardon the fishing pun) and can't wait to go out again.

Am a complete water baby and always lamented not living by the water, but I think I may have now discovered a new hobbie, or should i say hobie? (God, i'm getting as bad as derek! i appologise now!  ).

Everyone else, thanks for all the supportive and welcoming comments. I hope to see you all on LBG some time soon. :wink:

I think i may be in the market for a new hobie myself, i like the look of the green mirage adventure fish. Will have to save my pennies though, am also building a new house and my other half may need convincing :roll: !!!

love sair
:wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc5Sg2kAADPfgAASQOeACAyoGIA//9+gMAENtgNFPJJ+qNP1INPUxMQ09R6j1CKbU2k9TTQaADQBoA1PQgBCmnoyI00Az1DBNWELrI1GuVmq1wP5nFF4w7d7WWEh6fdKdBtHNJI6x9WppGyZTxWUysJreSMNvYZsVFK5Ep+sBuSDsYDVIxqOGLMxIaZW0CEQDcT0zJRYSyAlqIDhJEYTvtTIxS6C0xnaPrPF3pNM1uGy9ai6FE6rzZjsGChCB8E3Nmdyho+wGjBZR3hUX0/7RiRH5RDNpZMJwICpxRFCGHgxF3dJUkKDGe6v449PB7O5zv2U06HhmDqBzTkHoKQ1YNjCHaV6pqgk4VfeDOWzoltnqFkECgkP+oIoHkXckU4UJDOUoNpA


----------



## sair (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks red!

can doubley agree with you. i classify myself as a dual territorian, as i have lived in both ACT and NT. loved being by the water up north, but so frustraiting re: crocs/stingers. could easily go back though...

sair
:wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Lots of Redfin, Perfect Weather and now my SISTER posts on this forum?

Welcome young one, If your keen we can go earlier this Saturday and meet some of the others so you can get a good look at other peoples kayaks ( I know you like to Pedal but i hope you have some serious dosh! ).

Catch you round, Lisa...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSGFb40AADNfgAASYOeAEDgjHKA//9+gMAEDaQ1NNTBGgj0IeoMmmmmajQx6NQ0yNGmjIAAAA1MQBNNE9QADQBk0IBcxjrONtU6DeyScViTcyVrA3ocpujoryJyU0VU0DJS6cidKY6hKEnNogkyOw/s8b3stZfc26ZlZ3aB+F6RiTCERmlBetDWQHyuKk7K4YWbocq0nQWDQGcvHdeb2cyax8Cl0mYvhTI4YrqHVIfSouEUb3MDXqPDJHwAZYYJ4pZGxrSL5jpWLiBMeRjG0CUHIJkgIAgSkeBQEfiiFQoJdU3MVSsoIYIW0Kly8LjoTnljZEcImK3sSCwhyIwuaFagkYYUzUHEomhsx+WDiXEgxyhLJzdmeb3h+LuSKcKEgQwrfGg==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Ash - Love to see the picture of the Cod, the guy in the background of the first photo with my Sister in it claims the catch... He was in a very small tinny sitting on an esky with a Electric on the back ( Seemed to know his stuff ).


Here is that pic, I dont know who it is, but was sent to me via a fishp mate......caught about two weeks ago.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ash,

Yep thats the guy, although that tinny is better than what he was pushing round in on Saturday... What a wonderfull fish!

Thanks mate...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Well done Derek and Sair, great report and welcome Sair to the wonderful world of Yak Fishing


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

Well done guys,
Sair, glad you got something on your first trip Sair, and great report Derek.

Sair, as a new member of the forum myself, and a recently introduced yakker (I have a viking Espri exactly like Leigh) I can certainly endorse the Espri. Leigh helped me pick mine and I trialled a few others from Wet Spot in Fyshwick. After all said and done, you cant be the Espri for value. I was almost going to go the Prowler, but at half the price... why pay more for the same thing. Plus it is my first yak so I figured I could always upgrade down the track.

Leigh may be away this weekend, but I will still be here now and you are also most welcome to give her a trial run. I have had it for 2 months now and go out every week at least once. She has a great track record of never having gone home without fish. Lets hope this stays the case.

Let me know if you want to arrange a paddle to see what you think. They are certainly stable, and in our set up, are very user friendly in terms of ergonomics.

I usually try and go down to the Lake Friday evenings to meet Leigh and catch a few reddies for dinner or a bbq the next day(which doesnt take long now that we know of a few spots and know what lures to use)

Sometimes I also get a leave pass to go out over the weekend. My coastal trip this weekend looks postponed so I could also meet you on Sat also if you wish
Cheers,
Big Mac (Brad) 
________________


----------



## sair (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Big Mac, will be in touch.

Everyone, just so you know, it's Paffoh's Birthday today :!: So everyone wish him the best of days (and lots of fish on the weekend!).

Sair
:wink:


----------

